# 2003 Arctic cat 400 engine noise



## bengebe (Mar 17, 2012)

Need a little help. My 400 make a loud vibrating noise when I get some speep going. If I let the throttle off for a second the noise stops and doesn't do it again for a little bit. Sounds like it's coming from the right side of the engine. Want to fix it but not sure where to start.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably a roller rattling around in there. I had some rollers that got fried one time and wouldnt slide in the channels and my clutch made and awful amout of chatter.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've seen the the exhaust heat shield get loose and rattle. Check that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wouldnt be the exhaust shield if it is def coming from the right side...


----------

